# Showing off a little silver



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 3, 2017)

As you all know, I talk A LOT, but don't often post pictures of my processes (sorry, my kid's like to steal my phone and watch netflix and [dun dun dunnnn] youtube) but, I had to show this off.

It's been a long time coming, but I finally got enough information in my head from books and of course, the forum, on silver cells.
After weeks of gathering materials slowly but surely, I finally did a small test run on a couple ozt before I refine a whole bunch more for TnDavid.

Not a whole heck of alot, but, like I mentioned, it was but a small test. During which I learned the muslin cloth I had chosen was either not pourus enough, or had yet to get good and saturated to allow generous flow. Always a good thing to test the water before diving in, eh?

Thanks for looking
Toph


----------



## nickvc (Jan 4, 2017)

Once you have the cell workings in your head it's amazingly simple and is a nice way to process material with little effort. If you are are toll refining using cells remember that you need stock of your own to create the electrolyte and that it's impossible to refine all the material as some will always be tied up as electrolyte or undissolved / in refined anode material so my advice spoils be to melt all the material and get a sample, if you have access to an xrf then get it tested so you know how much silver you have to work on,failing that either an assay or simply weigh and then dissolve the sample convert to chloride wash well convert back to metallic silver and weigh that, simple maths should give you a percentage,you need good scales for this, maybe GSP can advise of a better way or a member wil, xrf the sample for you.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice start, Topher! Show us some more when you get it all dialed in and really cranking out the crystals!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you for that advice Nick. And thank you too Ben

It was a heck of alot easier to do than I was psyching myself up for. 

I do have easy access to an xrf. ...and really nick, that was something I hadnt thought too deeply about, as initially I was planning on only running my own material.. But, for Davids silver, if he sent me a 5ozt or however much I was going to send back the 5ozt or equivalent of crystal (or 92.5% of the 5ozt, should it be just sterling).. Is that a foolish proposition?

To be honest, I have only read up on the planning and running of a silver cell, and thought nothing on the logistics of using it to toll refine..


----------



## aga (Jan 4, 2017)

Nope. Not looking (maybe have just a quick peek with one eye).

First UncleBenBen now Topher_osAUrus.

It's a Conspiracy to lure poor innocents into the crazy world of precious metals.

DOH !


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking good my brother. We gonna call my silver sent to you a donation to the cause.


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking nice.
Now you just have to keep moving that decimal point one space to the right.
take it slow one place at a time.
You will soon work up.
Then you can trade all that Ag for some Au. :twisted:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 4, 2017)

Oooo
Now thats pretty!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 9, 2017)

Just harvestes my first "real" batch of crystal from my stainless steel bowl silver cell (doesnt really feel right calling it a thum or moebius..)

I ran it for about 24 hours, at 3.3 volts around 1.4amps... It was 50 degrees in my workspace, so it seemed like it was slow growing.. But, after scraping, washing, and drying. I am pretty happy with the result.



Big thank you to TnDavid. As this would not have been possible without him sending me some silver to run... As i used up all mine in the electrolyte except 2ozt 

So, thank you again David -you da' man


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 9, 2017)

It's all good brother. They look fantastic by the way!!!


----------

